# Voice forum



## Oven

I know this is going to sound crazy but could we create a forum in which messages are not only written but also spoken? I asked this because some of the threads need sounds in order to be clearer. 
Does anybody agree? do you people think it's possible?


----------



## garryknight

This kind of discussion belongs in the Comments & Suggestions forum, so I'm moving it there.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oven said:
			
		

> I know this is going to sound crazy but could we create a forum in which messages are not only written but also spoken? I asked this because some of the threads need sounds in order to be clearer.
> Does anybody agree? do you people think it's possible?


I don't quite understand. Are you talking about a forum for pronunciation, or a live chat room where people actually talk over their computers. Is this even possible??


----------



## garryknight

Haven't you heard of Google Talk, Venus? It's not exactly a chat room, more an Instant Messaging system with VOIP (Voice Over Internet Protocol, or Internet Telephony). [Oh, Gosh, I've gone all geek again...]


----------



## Whodunit

garryknight said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard of Google Talk, Venus? It's not exactly a chat room, more an Instant Messaging system with VOIP (Voice Over Internet Protocol, or Internet Telephony). [Oh, Gosh, I've gone all geek again...]


 
You aren't a geek at all, Garry. I know them, too. MSN, Skype and so on and so forth. But I think Oven is more for a forum where you can sign in, use your headphones and "speak a file", which will be saved somewhere on these pages, and the other foreros can click that file and listen to the "sound thread". All in all, I don't think that would be a good idea.


----------



## VenusEnvy

garryknight said:
			
		

> Haven't you heard of Google Talk, Venus? It's not exactly a chat room, more an Instant Messaging system with VOIP (Voice Over Internet Protocol, or Internet Telephony).


No . . .     But, it sounds very tech-y. This is probably why I don't know of it. You'd probably need a good computer, and a high-speed connection, right? Two things that I don't have.





			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> But I think Oven is more for a forum where you can sign in, use your headphones and "speak a file", which will be saved somewhere on these pages, and the other foreros can click that file and listen to the "sound thread". All in all, I don't think that would be a good idea.


I have heard of this, I think. You can record a file of your voice, and then share it with other people.


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> No . . .  But, it sounds very tech-y. This is probably why I don't know of it. You'd probably need a good computer, and a high-speed  connection, right? Two things that I don't have.


 
Yes, that's what you actually need. Otherwise you won't understand the person you talk to.



> I have heard of this, I think. You can record a file of your voice, and then share it with other people.


 
Yes, of course, but I wouldn't like that in such a smooth forum like this.


----------



## Reili

Oven said:
			
		

> I know this is going to sound crazy but could we create a forum in which messages are not only written but also spoken? I asked this because some of the threads need sounds in order to be clearer.
> Does anybody agree? do you people think it's possible?


 
Hi Oven, could you give us an example  where the threads need sounds in order to ble clearer? It sounds some interesting.


----------



## cuchuflete

I see merit in giving pronunciation examples, but I would not like to have to moderate spoken message files.  They might contain language some would find highly offensive.  Unless each message were moderated prior to posting, there would be no way to know what was in an audio file, or to alert potential listeners to the content.


----------



## panjandrum

Deep within my last 48 hours worth of posts - perhaps on the "hard words to pronounce" thread, I speculated on the notion of some way to post a voice chunk for pronunciation purposes.

Deep in the back of my brain was the notion that in extreme circumstances, where my lack of phonetic IPA skills would be an embarrassment, it might be useful if I could somehow get my pronunciation conveyed to others here.

I was thinking of something that benjy did some time ago. Well, I think it was benjy who posted a link to a place where there was a .wav file (non-geek - no idea if this is correct) that we could download. If not, oops.
Almost anyone should be able to download and play a small sound file.

I hadn't thought at all about the moderating problems 
But then I hadn't thought at all about a complicated voice forum like a conference call or voice-mail service. Yuck, don't fancy that at all. Too much like work.

Would there be a moderating problem if occasional people posted a link to their own site where they had placed a voice sample of themselves saying words like "uncomfortable"? I have no idea.

Bottom line? If something like this created hassle, or was likely to disrupt the dynamic of these forums, I would strangle it now.


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Deep within my last 48 hours worth of posts - perhaps on the "hard words to pronounce" thread, I speculated on the notion of some way to post a voice chunk for pronunciation purposes.
> 
> Deep in the back of my brain was the notion that in extreme circumstances, where my lack of phonetic IPA skills would be an embarrassment, it might be useful if I could somehow get my pronunciation conveyed to others here.
> 
> I was thinking of something that benjy did some time ago. Well, I think it was benjy who posted a link to a place where there was a .wav file (non-geek - no idea if this is correct) that we could download. If not, oops.
> Almost anyone should be able to download and play a small sound file.
> 
> I hadn't thought at all about the moderating problems
> But then I hadn't thought at all about a complicated voice forum like a conference call or voice-mail service. Yuck, don't fancy that at all. Too much like work.
> 
> Would there be a moderating problem if occasional people posted a link to their own site where they had placed a voice sample of themselves saying words like "uncomfortable"? I have no idea.
> 
> Bottom line? If something like this created hassle, or was likely to disrupt the dynamic of these forums, I would strangle it now.



I'm all in favor of the pronunciation part.  I worry a little about links to external or internal files that may contain excessive Benjois or other noxious materials.  


We can have pre-moderated text forums, so there is no technological impediment, but who on Earth would want to listen to and perhaps edit voice files?  Sounds like a job for an Irish grandfather, don't it


----------



## panjandrum

Pleugghhh!!


----------



## Oven

What I meant was a file you could record so that anyone who'd like to check any pronouncing detail would be able to use. I didin't think of the risks this would bring along. But I think there must be a way of avoiding people using highly offensive language. Think of a sort of filtre in which no swearing's would  be allowed. Or you could just alow word samples where not even offensive words would take such a serious meaning because of their lack of context. this is just a kind of helper for all those who may have a bit of a problem when reading almost umcomprehensible paragraphs with loads of technical lexicon. for an sound sample may clarify any doubts the written explanation may leave.
I happen to be in a hallucination like period so if you think this is too wack, don't take seriously


----------



## Jana337

I am not sure whether this project is worth the energy. Isn't it easier to invite a native speaker (within the WR forums or without) to a voice conversation in Skype, Yahoo etc.? I know, you sacrifice the variety of opinions that you can receive here. But it is certainly doable.

Jana


----------



## garryknight

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Pleugghhh!!


Could you possibly post a link to an audio file of you saying the above word, please? I'd love to know how it's pronounced.


----------



## panjandrum

garryknight said:
			
		

> Could you possibly post a link to an audio file of you saying the above word, please? I'd love to know how it's pronounced.


Unfortunately I have neither the technology nor the competence to do that.
I can, however explain. 

Pl... - well that is fairly obvious, although it is best if you can make the "P" quite plosive.

...eeeuuuu... - the vowel sound, requires a little mental effort - and may not be adequately represented by the letters I use 

Imagine, if you will, the sound made by an angry cat. The cat is of the ordinary moggy type, not pedigree, and definitely not anything ending in ...ese. 
He is annoyed, not feeling threatened, and full of feline indignation. 
He has just made his customary grandstand entrance into the room (you know the one - push the door open hard with your paws; wait five seconds; walk confidently into the middle of the room and look around) and found you sitting in his chair.  Perhaps you didn't share out the fillet steak to his satisfaction - probably both.
Take that vowel sound and transpose it to somewhere comfortably within the range of a choral bass - higher for a more annoyed version, lower for a resigned - "oh no, not again" - despairing version.

Remember that "Pl..? It is essential that throughout the vowel sound you retain your tongue in the forward central position it got to for the "l". Slightly protruding over the lower lip is perfect.
OK so far?
The duration of the vowel sound is entirely at your discretion.

Now for the tricky bit, and I know some of you are going to have real trouble here.
Finish with a prolonged "...gggghhhh" (which will of course require you to rapidly withdraw your tongue).
The Irish will have no bother, and for Scots, this is a long "ch".
I am led to understand that Spanish-speakers should be OK too - I believe this would be the "j" as in "rioja" (although I couldn't promise that).  Other languages have a similar sound (discussed somewhere else recently).
Except of course English English. 

Altogether then----
Pleeeuuuggghhhh.
You should now dry your screen.


----------



## Jana337

I think I've just found my favorite for the "Funniest thread 2005" contest.

Jana


----------



## Papalote

Thank you all for brightening this very wet morning, here in Montreal. I must go into a meeting shortly so a quick note just to say I second the vote!

Saludos,

P


----------



## cuchuflete

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I have neither the technology nor the competence to do that.
> I can, however explain.
> 
> Except of course English English.
> 
> Altogether then----
> Pleeeuuuggghhhh.
> You should now dry your screen.



Who needs IPA  when we have Panj!!  
Bravo!


----------



## GenJen54

> Originally posted by *Panjandrum*
> Pl... - well that is fairly obvious, although it is best if you can make the "P" quite plosive.



Plosive "pl" and prolonged "gggggghhhhhh?"

Hmmm.  Perhaps my "pl" is a bit over-plosive!

Panj, you didn't warn us about the spittle!  Please pardon me while I go seek tissue.


----------



## Oven

Come on people ! what an attitude! I know you can make an effor and pull your weight to form this voice forum I suguesst!


----------



## cuchuflete

Oven said:
			
		

> Come on people ! what an attitude! I know you can make an effor and pull your weight to form this voice forum I suguesst!



If I thought you were serious, I might be even a wee bit provoked
There are ways to do it, but they would require lots of staff time.  All WR staff are volunteers.

If you really want this, draw up a very detailed plan.  If it makes sense, and there are enough volunteers, I suspect we might just do it.

About a year ago, I suggested a Resources Forum. Mr. Kellogg asked if I would be willing to put it together and maintain it.  I said yes, and with the substantial help of another forero/mod, Lauranazario, and contributions from many other foreros, we now have it.   Hint


----------



## Oven

Well, that sounds a bit difficult because I don't have any idea about how this forums work or how to build one either...I am sorry I am helpless. I could suggest some ideas but that's sort of lame I suppose!


----------



## cuchuflete

Oven said:
			
		

> Well, that sounds a bit difficult because I don't have any idea about how this forums work or how to build one either...I am sorry I am helpless. I could suggest some ideas but that's sort of lame I suppose!



You can certainly give it some thought and provide non-tekkie material:

I. *Specific* objective
2. Likely users
3. User inputs/requests
4. Description of system outputs....

In other words, describe, functionally, what you would like, and how it would work.  Just try to do this as if you were describing it to a friend.

Next, think about the security issues raised in this thread, and then re-visit your first draft.

We learn how to do these things by trial and error.   Give it your best shot to get the effort started.

As far as how the forums work, let's just assume that the recordings will be stored somewhere, and when a forero does what you think they should do, they will be played...sort of like clicking a link to a music file.  That's about all the techno you need to get started.

regards,
Cuchu


----------



## Oven

I think I am going to do this. It's just that I'll take some time to come up with some good material. by the way, What language should I write this proposal in?


----------



## cuchuflete

Oven said:
			
		

> I think I am going to do this. It's just that I'll take some time to come up with some good material. by the way, What language should I write this proposal in?



Glad to see that you will make an effort.  That first sign of good faith tends to bring both respect and helpers.  Personally, I would be pleased to see your work in any language I can read, but any forum language would be fine:

EN, 
SP, IT, PT, DE, FR...If you write in Czech, Jana may be pleased with you.

My Guaraní is pretty rusty, so you might omit that one.  

un saludo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

I just found a site that offers pronunciation of some 65000 words from a dictionary...and they charge for this service.   Perhaps that's how they are able to provide staff to make/monitor the recordings.


----------



## rob.returns

People! you could go to www.businessspanish.com (im not advertising mods). There are samples and words that are clickable then a voice prompt would tell you how you pronounce a word and also it has conversations that are recorded that is clickable. Is this what you mean of voice forum? or close to that. Please just check on it. Thanks!


----------



## Benjy

> (im not advertising mods)


of course. as we all know the advertisement/sale of mods is strictly forbidden.


----------



## cuchuflete

Benjy said:
			
		

> of course. as we all know the advertisement/sale of mods is strictly forbidden.


except on Saturday when there is a full moon, at which time they are deeply discounted.


----------



## Whodunit

Benjy said:
			
		

> of course. as we all know the advertisement/sale of mods is strictly forbidden.


 
Haha very funny. One single comma, and that bothers _you, _Mr Lower Case! *just kidding*


----------



## frank578

i think its necessary to have a voice function here ,coz it will be a great help for those who wanna have a conversation with the friends here in this forum,and i am one of them.


----------



## belén

frank578 said:
			
		

> i think its necessary to have a voice function here ,coz it will be a great help for those who wanna have a conversation with the friends here in this forum,and i am one of them.


 
No, this is not a forum to chat with your friends, there are so many other options out there to talk to your friends online and Wordreference is aimed to learning languages not having conversations with your friends.
Thanks for your understanding,
Belén


----------



## mkellogg

Yahoo Instant Messenger has voice, and we let you show your Yahoo icon here, too.  If someone has a Y! icon showing with their post, they might be willing to have a conversation.   I think this is a great way to speak with people!

Mike


----------

